# A Havanese must win!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All -

I entered this photo of Shama in the local newspaper's Cutest Pet contest:










It was taken 12/26/20, when she was five and a half years old.

A portion of the proceeds from voting (50 cents per vote; $5.00 minimum vote) goes to the Humane Society.

If we win 1st ($300), 2nd ($125), or 3rd ($75) place, I will donate 3/5 of the prize money to BENCHS (Blue Earth Nicollet County Humane Society), our local animal shelter.

If you would like to vote for Shama (or one or more of the other 154 pets), here's the link!

Thanks!

PS I gave this a subject line to grab your attention, and if, at the contest link, a person clicks on the details about Shama, they'll learn she's a Havanese, but I honestly don't wish for the Havanese breed to gain popularity ...

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

SHAMA has my vote, but to be honest the photo of "3 Amigos" on the last page so reminds me of the three notorious members on HF that I call the Three Amigos!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo Dad - Boo got a hold of my credit card, and purchased 100 votes for Shama. I guess he wants her to win. Good Luck, Shama.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

DogFather said:


> SHAMA has my vote, but to be honest the photo of "3 Amigos" on the last page so reminds me of the three notorious members on HF that I call the Three Amigos!


OMG, that 3 Amigos picture is really cute! I hope no one spots it! Please remind me who you call the 3 amigos here?
Thank you for your vote! It was very exciting to see that she had 10 votes!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Boo Dad - Boo got a hold of my credit card, and purchased 100 votes for Shama. I guess he wants her to win. Good Luck, Shama.


Boo! You are amazing! Shama is running zoomies now that she's tied for 4th place out of 155 entries!

Lately, I'm finding it very hard to resist contests and raffles that benefit good causes. It's hard when the prizes are appealing (like a darling little vest that Primrose is modeling on Instagram) and when you know that you're helping a good cause.

Boo's Dad, please don't be too hard on Boo for throwing some votes Shama's way. You are supporting one and possibly two good causes. Plus, you're helping Shama's self esteem. She doesn't always believe us when we tell her she's cute. We are her parents, after all ...

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you for your vote! It was very exciting to see that she had 10 votes!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Thanks to BOO, Shama now has 110 votes! Way to go BOO!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boos Dad - Boo was furious, when he learned that some little white dog with something silly in the mouth, had more votes than Shama. He said, Dad get out that credit card and give Shama another 400 votes. What can I say, I listen to him. Go, Shama, Go!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh My Dog! Shama is in first place by a wide margin! Let's keep her there! Second place is a very cute dog of unknown gender.........chewing on a bully stick? 😲


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Boos Dad - Boo was furious, when he learned that some little white dog with something silly in the mouth, had more votes than Shama. He said, Dad get out that credit card and give Shama another 400 votes. What can I say, I listen to him. Go, Shama, Go!


Boo! You are out of control! (But thank you so much!)
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

DogFather said:


> Oh My Dog! Shama is in first place by a wide margin! Let's keep her there! Second place is a very cute dog of unknown gender.........chewing on a bully stick? 😲


Thank you, DogFather! When I first looked, we had 10 votes, then 120, now 520! Very exciting!

The contest goes through December 19 if anyone wants to keep an eye on it!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Shama is now at 540 (don't know if that included Perry's votes)... though I'm feeling sorry right now for all the pictures with 0 votes - I may have to go and give a few of them some votes (especially the 3 Amigos - they're too cute!!).


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> I may have to go and give a few of them some votes (especially the 3 Amigos - they're too cute!!).


Goooooooo 3 Amigos! They're coming on strong! (but not strong enough to beat Shama)

[EDIT] Hey! There's two different entries for second place dog. Is that permitted?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Folks, please see my new post (A Message From Boo) about my challenge to other Forum members to kick start the countdown to my 20th birthday. Boo


----------



## Al99 (May 1, 2021)

We voted!!!! Go Shama.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like Shama is in first place! 😁 Scout and Truffles just voted!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Boo’s cheerleader post A Message from Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey Forum Readers,

This is Boo. It looks like that silly white dog has pulled ahead of our Shama by 40 votes. Please do your part and send some votes Shama's way today. I hope to see her back in first place soon.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

DogFather said:


> Hey! There's two different entries for second place dog. Is that permitted?


I didn't actually read the rules for the contest, but it seems to me that if you enter twice, you're just creating more competition against yourself ...

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Al99 said:


> We voted!!!! Go Shama.


Thank you so much, AI99!
💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Looks like Shama is in first place! 😁 Scout and Truffles just voted!


Thank you, Scout and Truffles!
💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Thought for the Day -

Skip that morning coffee run and send 10 or 20 votes Shama's way.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Thought for the Day -
> 
> Skip that morning coffee run and send 10 or 20 votes Shama's way.
> 
> Boo


I will this afternoon! I would have already done it if they had a PayPal option, but I don’t keep a credit card near my computer!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I will this afternoon! I would have already done it if they had a PayPal option, but I don’t keep a credit card near my computer!


Lol, I shop online waaaaay too much - I have my credit card number memorized. Also comes in handy at all of our vet appointments noir having to dig out my card to pay the bills


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd say pace ourselves . There are two more weeks of voting and I'm sure every time we push shama to #1 the little white dogs fans then do the same. Have to strategically keep shama close enough and then make a push at the end to edge out the other one


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I will this afternoon! I would have already done it if they had a PayPal option, but I don’t keep a credit card near my computer!


Use Dave's business credit card! - he wont notice the difference! 😴 (I'm on a roll today!)


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I completely agree with Melissa's thinking. Boo, however, is an impatient little devil, and has a beef with that little white dog. He told me that while Shama looks gentle and kind in her photo that white dog looks like s/he is smoking a cigarette (and enjoying it). Boo does not want to encourage smoking among his canine co-patriots. Boo is hilarious sometimes.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

This is Boo speaking. I told Dad that I would be well behaved at the groomer, if he bought more votes for Shama. I heard the groomer telling Dad that I was an angel today, even though she didn't have her helper to groom me. So, Dad kept his promise and Shama has retaken the lead at 690 votes. Touche, Poppy (the white dog)!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BoosDad said:


> while Shama looks gentle and kind in her photo that white dog looks like s/he is smoking a cigarette (and enjoying it). Boo does not want to encourage smoking among his canine co-patriots. Boo is hilarious sometimes.


Under Poppy's (the white dog) description it says his first Vet appointment is at 9 weeks. I wonder if the Vet is going to check for Canine Lung Cancer! I don't know for sure what that is in his mouth, but whatever it is, it's not good for him! You tell'm BOO. 😡


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'd say pace ourselves . There are two more weeks of voting and I'm sure every time we push shama to #1 the little white dogs fans then do the same. Have to strategically keep shama close enough and then make a push at the end to edge out the other one


Hmmm. With that in mind, maybe I should hold off...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> Use Dave's business credit card! - he wont notice the difference! 😴 (I'm on a roll today!)


Dave doesn't care! LOL! His money is my money and vice versa!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just noticed that Poppy has two listings! 😲 Same Poppy in the second row with a different picture! That means Poppy really has 670 votes!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> I just noticed that Poppy has two listings! 😲 Same Poppy in the second row with a different picture! That means Poppy really has 670 votes!!!





DogFather said:


> Hey! There's two different entries for second place dog. Is that permitted?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> I completely agree with Melissa's thinking. Boo, however, is an impatient little devil, and has a beef with that little white dog. He told me that while Shama looks gentle and kind in her photo that white dog looks like s/he is smoking a cigarette (and enjoying it). Boo does not want to encourage smoking among his canine co-patriots. Boo is hilarious sometimes.


Now that you mention it, Poppy does look like she's smoking a cigarette whereas Shama looks like she's (fill in the blank) ...

I also agree with Melissa that we might want to hold off for a while then make a push around Saturday or Sunday, 12/18 or 19. Votes can be cast until 9 PM CENTRAL TIME on Sunday, 12/19.

I am also curious as to whether or not the public will join in the voting at some point. As of this morning, the online version of the paper still says ENTER CUTEST PET CONTEST, so I think all the votes are coming from friends/family of the competitors. If they ever change their headline to VOTE IN THE CUTEST PET CONTEST, random people might take a peek and have an opinion. If random people start voting, who knows what might happen?

Thanks for all your support! Shama would be thrilled to place, and, if she does, we'll give 3/5 of the winnings to our local animal shelter.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

In response to post 32, I don't imagine they'll combine the votes for two entries. I also think it's fine for Poppy #2 to compete against Poppy #1. That gives fewer votes to Poppy #1!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

This is Boo. It is 12/5/21 at 8:00 am PST. So far, Shama is leading with 690 votes. Hopefully, she gets a steady 20-30 votes a day. Remember, Dad will match up to 200 votes this week from other forum members. So far, it looks like Shama has 600 votes from Dad and another 90 from Forum members. Keep voting. Thank you all for supporting Shama.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Just a little reminder. Please cast a few votes for Shama. Although Shama remains in the lead, the next contender could easily catch up with her. We have not seen any movement in her numbers over the past few days. We know that enthusiasm wanes after the first day or two of the contest. However, if one forum member casts a few votes everyday, it will go a long way to insure victory for Shama.

On a side note, we do not know Shama, other than by her parent's posts, or have any vested interest in her victory. Nevertheless, we honestly believe that she deserves a Big Win. Thanks for your help. Boo and Dad

PS. If you vote, please let us know the numbers, as Dad will be matching up to 200 votes this week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought we were waiting until closer to the end, so we didn’t push the other contender into getting more votes!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I thought we were waiting until closer to the end, so we didn’t push the other contender into getting more votes!


Since Dad is matching 200 votes this week, we are trying to stir up some enthusiasm among the undecided. So far, 600 of Shama's 690 votes came from Dad. So, there are only 80 or 90 votes to match ( need another 110-120 votes to take full advantage of the matching challenge). We just want Shama to get 400 more votes this week (200 from Forum members and 200 from Dad) and next week to blow far ahead of the other pets. However, we are grateful to everyone, who votes for Shama, whether you vote this week or next week.

Boo and BoosDad


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ALERT from Boo

Out of nowhere, Kelly, a female cat, just jumped into 2nd place with 680 votes. So, now, Shama is just 10 votes ahead. If you were planning to vote for Shama this week, please vote within the next few days. Dad is matching up to 200 votes through Friday. Let's make this a spectacular week for Shama.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Update 12/7/21, 10 pm PST. It looks like Kelly and Shama are now tied for first place with 690 votes each. Poppy remains in second place with 630 votes.

Shama needs your help now, so that she does not fall behind.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BoosDad said:


> Update 12/7/21, 10 pm PST. It looks like Kelly and Shama are now tied for first place with 690 votes each. Poppy remains in second place with 630 votes.
> 
> Shama needs your help now, so that she does not fall behind.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Kelly 🤮 she reminds me of a rancid bully stick. RICKY RICARDO


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

DogFather said:


> Kelly 🤮 she reminds me of a rancid bully stick. RICKY RICARDO


Ricky Ricardo - You crack me up! Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Kelly, who reminded Ricky Ricardo of a "rancid bully stick," started to close in on Shama's lead this morning. However, Dad just matched 180 votes and added 40 more, giving Shama an even 1,000 votes. Right now, Kelly has 750 votes. Although Shama has a good lead, things can always change in a moment. So, please keep your votes coming in. Dad will do another match before the close of the contest. Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Boo, you are AMAZING! Shama and her parents thank you for the support!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Good Morning! This is Boo. I want to thank all of the forum members, who have voted for Shama in the Cutest Pet contest. With only a few more days until the contest ends (Sunday, 12/19 at 9pm CT), Shama is still in the lead with 1035 votes. Dad will be matching votes (up to 200) through today. So far, Shama has only received 35 votes, which will be matched. If you were planning to cast a few votes, please do so by the end of today, and take advantage of Dad's vote matching offer. We still need to make sure Shama has a good lead to avoid a last minute upset.

Again, thank you everyone for your help. We are hoping for a victory celebration on Sunday evening.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Good Morning! This is Boo. I want to thank all of the forum members, who have voted for Shama in the Cutest Pet contest. With only a few more days until the contest ends (Sunday, 12/19 at 9pm CT), Shama is still in the lead with 1035 votes. Dad will be matching votes (up to 200) through today. So far, Shama has only received 35 votes, which will be matched. If you were planning to cast a few votes, please do so by the end of today, and take advantage of Dad's vote matching offer. We still need to make sure Shama has a good lead to avoid a last minute upset.
> 
> Again, thank you everyone for your help. We are hoping for a victory celebration on Sunday evening.
> 
> Boo


I just bought Shama 40 votes.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Added a few more votes because Shama truly is the cutest.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I just bought Shama 40 votes.





EvaE1izabeth said:


> Added a few more votes because Shama truly is the cutest.


Thank you both for your generosity. It is greatly appreciated. A win for Shama is gonna be a great kickstart for my monthly birthday celebrations. Dad is celebrating every month through my 20th birthday. So lots of treats for me. I'm almost 19 years and 2 months now. Boo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles just added a few more votes.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dad just matched the 105 votes, which were received since last Friday. Now, Shama has a total of 1210 votes. Thank you everyone for helping us to get there. If you are still sitting on the side lines, remember your $5-10 donation helps support the Humane Society. Voting continues for two more days. Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you, dear forum friends, for all the support! 

What's strange is that the print version of the newspaper says that voting continues through 3 PM CST on Monday, 12/20, even though the online version says that voting ends at 9 PM CST on Sunday, 12/19. They also say that the winner will be notified on or about 1/5/22 ...

In any case, thank you again for showing Shama some love and for helping two good causes - the Minnesota Humane Society and BENCHS, our local animal shelter!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Attention Forum Members!!!

Although Shama continues to lead in the Cutest Dog contest, "Stinky Magoo," a spaniel has garnered over 700 votes in 2 days (taking third place from that "smoker" Poppy). "Stinky Magoo" is coming on strong. if you have not voted, please give Shama a few votes, so that we can ensure that a Havanese takes the Grand Prize (a victory for all Havanese).

Remember you not only help Shama but support the Humane Society.

Thank you.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

HIGH ALERT!!!

"Stinky Magoo" is on the move, and has bumped Kelly (the cat) from second place. Will our dear Shama be next? Who knows with that sneaky "Stinky."

Remember just a small $5.00 donation gives Shama an additional 10 votes and helps the Humane Society. Helping others is definitely its own reward.

Thank you.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

ShamaPapa and I find it offensive that Stinky Magoo is chewing on an American flag. Between that fact and his stinky nickname, I would really hate to see him win the contest ...

I continue to wonder if they will accept votes all the way through 3 PM on Monday as suggested by the print version of the paper or only through 9 PM tonight as suggested by the online version and official rules ...

I will be issuing a final plea to Shama's 1200 Instagram followers, but I have to say that our online Havanese forum friends seem to be more dedicated to the cause than the Instagram peeps. Perhaps because Boo is leading the battle and really wants a Havanese to win!

Currently, Shama has 1210 votes, and Stinky Magoo has 820.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Just did 40 votes ,,,was waiting, almost forgot, but forum threads reminded me. Good luck


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Cassandra said:


> Just did 40 votes ,,,was waiting, almost forgot, but forum threads reminded me. Good luck


Thank you for helping Shama.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Don't let those Stinky Magoo guys win the contest. It is against the US Flag Code to let your dog chew on a flag! This disrespect to flag and country is worse than the cigarette smoking dog or the cat. Please vote for Her Royal Highness if you are able. 😁


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Folks - We are down to the last hour of voting, per the online site. Shama has 1450 votes and "Stinky" just moved up to 1170 votes. It looks like like "Stinky's" followers are trying to get a victory. We will not allow them a victory. Keep voting for Shama.

On a side note, that nickname (Stinky Magoo) is really quite obnoxious and offensive.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like voting just closed. Stinky 1170 to Shama 1700. Victory for Shama. Boo is so excited.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We're not going to declare victory quite yet since there could still be in-person votes left to count. The online results do suggest that Shama won 1700 to 1170, though, so HURRAY! and THANKS!

Poppy edged out the cat for third place. Makes sense since cats are not cute. 😉

HURRAY! THANKS!

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just checked the contest results this morning. Apparently, Shama has won the Cutest Pet contest! 🥳 Congratulations to Shama and @ShamaMama and Papa. The three of you are such great Ambassadors for the Havanese breed. Job well done!

Special recognition goes to Boo and @BoosDad for their contributions and tireless efforts in promoting a good cause - both the Humane Society and SHAMA!

And thank you to all the Havanese Forum members who contributed to the winning contestant, Shama. Your donations will help in making life better for the neglected animals that need a helping hand especially at this time of year. I doubt there is any other breed specific group that has such a dedicated, generous, and "spirited" membership! You guys are good people and why shouldn't you be, you are Havanese peeps! 👏  FIST BUMP 🤛


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Agree that BoosDad deserves special recognition for his great roll as a booster. His reminders certainly helped me remember to not forget to vote...

And of course the Havanese deserved to win because she was the best of showcase!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you again for all your support. I will let you know when we've heard official word from the contest organizers. So far nothing, but they said they'd notify the winner around January 5.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you again for all your support. I will let you know when we've heard official word from the contest organizers. So far nothing, but they said they'd notify the winner around January 5.
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


I just realized I'm too late😪 but Shama won anyway😊❣I will do better next time. Fortunately, it looks like my setback was just temporary. Next time you so something I will be there!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you, DogFather! When I first looked, we had 10 votes, then 120, now 520! Very exciting!
> 
> The contest goes through December 19 if anyone wants to keep an eye on it!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


OMG I am just reading this now!! Darn it!!! I would have voted/donated! I can barely bring myself to go to the end of the thread to see if Shama won!! 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> OMG I am just reading this now!! Darn it!!! I would have voted/donated! I can barely bring myself to go to the end of the thread to see if Shama won!! 🙈🙉🙊


Read the whole thread; it's a cliffhanger, until an elderly Havanese comes to the rescue!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you again for all your support. I will let you know when we've heard official word from the contest organizers. So far nothing, but they said they'd notify the winner around January 5.
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Ohhh, I have to wait until Jan?! 😳😑 Well, either way, she’s the winner in my book! ❤


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

DogFather said:


> Read the whole thread; it's a cliffhanger, until an elderly Havanese comes to the rescue!


I saw Boo’s campaign and it gave me the goosies! I try to read all of Boo’s posts- he’s wise beyond his years 😉 Love the rallying and support by the HF communit. So exciting!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

LeleRF said:


> I saw Boo’s campaign and it gave me the goosies! I try to read all of Boo’s posts- he’s wise beyond his years 😉 Love the rallying and support by the HF communit. So exciting!!


This is THE place to be for Havanese lovers. It's great to see you and Chase are still on board the Havi train❣


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

JaJa said:


> This is THE place to be for Havanese lovers. It's great to see you and Chase are still on board the Havi train❣


@JaJa Hello 👋 I am most definitely still on the Havi and HF train, though with my terrible time mgmt, I am hanging on to the caboose!!! I always have the intention to visit until something else pops up. I do tend to spend a good deal of my free time with Mr. Chase!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

LeleRF said:


> @JaJa Hello 👋 I am most definitely still on the Havi and HF train, though with my terrible time mgmt, I am hanging on to the caboose!!! I always have the intention to visit until something else pops up. I do tend to spend a good deal of my free time with Mr. Chase!


I definitely understand! If you ever feel inclined, new pics are always welcomed even if they're late😋 Hope you had a fun Christmas/Hannukah/Holiday.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

JaJa said:


> I definitely understand! If you ever feel inclined, new pics are always welcomed even if they're late😋 Hope you had a fun Christmas/Hannukah/Holiday.


I posted Chase’s holiday pic in one of the Christmas threads, but I’m including a pic here too from today. Chase has taken to standing up more and doing little tricks like spinning around while standing. Here’s his best Oliver Twist, ‘Please Sir if you can spare a crumb‘ 🥺


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

LeleRF said:


> I posted Chase’s holiday pic in one of the Christmas threads, but I’m including a pic here too from today. Chase has taken to standing up more and doing little tricks like spinning around while standing. Here’s his best Oliver Twist, ‘Please Sir if you can spare a crumb‘ 🥺


He is SO CUTE!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

LeleRF said:


> I posted Chase’s holiday pic in one of the Christmas threads, but I’m including a pic here too from today. Chase has taken to standing up more and doing little tricks like spinning around while standing. Here’s his best Oliver Twist, ‘Please Sir if you can spare a crumb‘ 🥺
> 
> View attachment 176505


Adorable! How could you possibly resist?! How big is he now?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> Chase has taken to standing up more and doing little tricks like spinning around while standing. Here’s his best Oliver Twist, ‘Please Sir if you can spare a crumb‘ 🥺


Oliver Twist was written by Charles Dickens probably best known for writing "A Christmas Carol." 

To complete Chase's connection to Dickens and Oliver Twist...

Dickens owned one dog. What breed was it?

Where did Dickens acquire the dog? (probably in Florida)

What did Dickens name his dog? (he named it "Timber Doodle" but called him Tiny Tim, the lame little boy in A Christmas Carol - "A Merry Christmas to us all; God bless us, every one!" - Tiny Tim. There are some reports that the dog was a bit lame and walked with a limp, but maybe that was because the front legs are genetically shorter than the rear and it only appeared to be limping.)

I'm giving way too many hints!

Chase is in some pretty good company and I have some insider knowledge that he is a smart little boy and he may be begging for food, but hardly a desperate pauper!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We haven't yet heard from the newspaper. Isn't that so odd? I'm going to contact them ...

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> We haven't yet heard from the newspaper. Isn't that so odd? I'm going to contact them ...
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Yes. That is really strange.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed-in a good way😋


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

ShamaMama emailed the paper to make sure they had her correct email address. They said the check wasn't ready yet. It was a bit odd, because there was never an official message of congratulations. The latest paper announces Shama as the winner. 




















Thank you all for your support. 😀


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> ShamaMama emailed the paper to make sure they had her correct email address. They said the check wasn't ready yet. It was a bit odd, because there was never an official message of congratulations. The latest paper announces Shama as the winner.
> 
> ...


Yippee!!! Clearly, Shama is the cutest❣ Thanks for posting.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

HOORAYlll. (Imagine fireworks in the air spelling out SHAMA!).


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Who is the cutest pet? Not Bristol or Poppy (Losers!!!) LOL


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The other thing I find a bit odd is that the announcement of the winners didn't thank all the participants and all the people who VOTED for all the participants, and it didn't declare, "You helped us raise $X for the Minnesota Humane Society!" Once my $300 check arrives, I'll ask them how much they raised for the Humane Society. Then I'll be giving $180 to BENCHS, our local shelter, as promised. The remainder of our winnings will be spent on a class for Shama. I'll let you know which one! Thanks so much, dear forum friends, especially Boo and BoosDad!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It wasn’t even close as to who the cutest one of all was! Congratulations Shama! Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! Shama is the cutest! 🏆


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I had no doubt that our forum's beauty queen would win! I mean, how could she not?? 👍


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Friends! Here's the final (?) post on this topic. We finally received our check and official congratulations certificate the last week of January. I found out that about $2200 was raised for the Minnesota Humane Society, but that was only because I asked in an email to the contest organizer. Nowhere did they publicize how much they raised for the MHS.

Here is a screenshot of the final vote tally:










Here is the contest winner announcement ad that reached 250,000 readers. (This is where I think they should have thanked all the participants and voters for helping them raise $2200 for the Minnesota Humane Society ...)










Here is the certificate that we received in the mail along with our $300 check.










Here is how we dedicated our $180 donation to BENCHS, our local animal shelter, on what would have been Betty White's 100th birthday.










I spent the remaining $120 of our winnings on two $60 classes for Shama and me: a polite walking tune-up (three one-hour sessions) and a calm down class (three one-hour sessions). 

I took the calm down class once before but am taking it again to remind me what I need to be doing to help Shama stop barking at things that move in the distance (dogs, people, things blowing in the wind, ...) We took her to a resort last summer, and she barked A LOT. We're taking her to the same resort this summer. (PM me if you want to join us at a beautiful resort in northern Minnesota not far from headwaters of the Mississippi ...) It's not super relaxing to be at a resort when you're living in constant fear of being asked to leave due to your yappy dog!

Thank you again, to everyone - most especially Boo! - who supported us in the cutest pet contest!

ShamaMama, ShamaPapa, and Shama


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Hi Friends! Here's the final (?) post on this topic. We finally received our check and official congratulations certificate the last week of January. I found out that about $2200 was raised for the Minnesota Humane Society, but that was only because I asked in an email to the contest organizer. Nowhere did they publicize how much they raised for the MHS.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the final vote tally:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Shama!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah! Congratulations!! 💓


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Shama! 💜


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Congratulations! We are happy to hear the news.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Late in congratulations to the beauty queen! I love how you dedicated your donation.


----------

